# Expctations from AsRock



## curious_tech (Oct 3, 2011)

AsRock International-*www.asrock.com/index.asp

I don't think so any Introduction is Needed.

Company who never able to Grab Indian Market till date like their other Markets across Globe is set to Restart their Journey in Few months....weeks might possible

The thing is Market Division Manager is set to visit India to take analysis of Current goings in Indian IT Market.


Its my Personal Opinion that though previously AsRock faced Problems regarding RMA & Other issues since now the Quality is Surely rebuilt with more strength.
Also awareness about Good PSUs amongst PC Users although its not upto the mark but will certainly make diff. in Motherboard Failure rate.

Its too late I would say that AsRock realized & if it would have done earlier it could compete with likes of MSI, Giga at least.

Now competing against ASUS & these two companies is not Baccho Ka Khel but as the Phrase said- Nothing is Impossible
Also its hard to convince local dealers to keep AsRock stock

Anyways as a Customer we should welcome this Move & have detailed discussions on What we expect from AsRock in their Second Innings
What vision, Focus company should adopt?
Warranty/RMA by Digicare or Rashi or Accel ?
How the advertising/Marketing can be done?
Complete E-Commerce Marketplace for AsRock?

I wrote few things, there are certainly many more

So Digit Guys, Discuss with ur friends, colleagues, local dealers

Pls have ur Words on this & let me show this to their Executive later on 

thnx


----------



## curious_tech (Oct 4, 2011)

oh...no response 

This if for u my Dear Indian Consumer

I am no where attached to AsRock like in general IT Customer I would like if everybody can participate & come up with their valuable opinions


----------



## TheGibMaker (Oct 4, 2011)

Asrock should behave like a subsiduary of asus and use their service/distribution network as asus is already established pretty neatly here.

sad to see no more replies on this thread though!


----------



## Faun (Oct 6, 2011)

Last time I heard someone buying asrock was some 5-6 year ago.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, ASROCK can always be touch with me . I've hooked up few manufacturers with few worthy distri+ dealers. 

I am surprised ASROCK would be having issues to launch big time in India, it is a part of ASUSTEK at the end of the day. Even foxconn made an official entry in India but not many word about the boards that are available locally.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 8, 2011)

Asrock coming to india will have lot of change in market..... Couple of year will be difficukt but in long run they will definately change the scene


----------



## AcceleratorX (Oct 8, 2011)

ASRock operates independently from Asus despite the connection - after (what seems like, judging from Chinese news) a spin off, Asus has very limited stake in ASRock and for all intents and purposes, ASRock is now independent (which explains why they've started making enthusiast motherboards since 2010, as before that they released mostly value models).

For ASRock to succeed in India, it's important to nail the low cost motherboards category as well as to dispel myths among sellers about the brands. Service network--->Better keep your own but it may be too costly. A good starting point is to see if the microATX boards sell since these are what most Indian customers will buy. If those sell well, go ahead and launch the ATX motherboards.


----------



## tkin (Oct 18, 2011)

To succeed in India, Asrock needs to have a good service partner, like Tirupati, that's all that's needed, for us enthusiasts Asrock needs no introduction, I'd be happy to buy and recommend Asrock mobos anyday.


----------



## clear_lot (Oct 19, 2011)

> To succeed in India, Asrock needs to have a good service partner, like Tirupati, that's all that's needed



lol.
forget anything like this ever happening. You know how it is here.
Even if they have the best laid out plans, the indian dealers know only how to fleece their customers.  add to that the disinterest every RMA centre shows.
At the user end, the person whom you will be dealing with directly is still probably a 10th pass, with no sophistication.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2011)

I have seen a few shops loaded with loaded with Asrock boards a few days ago, so i asked them that are fresh stocks of Asrock boards coming / if they can order specific board if i order so, they said *Yes*!


----------



## tkin (Oct 19, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> lol.
> forget anything like this ever happening. You know how it is here.
> Even if they have the best laid out plans, the indian dealers know only how to fleece their customers.  add to that the disinterest every RMA centre shows.
> At the user end, the person whom you will be dealing with directly is still probably a 10th pass, with no sophistication.


Doesn't matter, in terms of rma service Tirupati has a no questions asked super fast replacement policy, probably that's why their business isn't growing fast like rashi who spend a lot of effort trying to con customers and make their life miserable, theres no place for the honest these days in india


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 19, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> I have seen a few shops loaded with loaded with Asrock boards a few days ago, so i asked them that are fresh stocks of Asrock boards coming / if they can order specific board if i order so, they said *Yes*!





and what is the shop name ad addess..... contact no.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 19, 2011)

I also want to know the address of the shop and their phone number as well.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 19, 2011)

sumesara said:


> and what is the shop name ad addess..... contact no.



Its a shop in Bhopal. It was a small one, if you can name model i will enquire for that one.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 20, 2011)

I need to know the prices of Asrock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3 and Asrock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3 Motherboards asap.Please give me their cell number.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll let you know asap (2-3 days), btw i don't think they're gonna ship you that far.


----------



## curious_tech (Oct 20, 2011)

had meeting today with Asrock in'l sales manager in mum
'l update details 2mrw


----------



## Skud (Oct 20, 2011)

waitin...


----------



## gamekraze (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome  , waiting eagerly


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 20, 2011)

curious_tech said:


> had meeting today with Asrock in'l sales manager in mum
> 'l update details 2mrw



Awesome.. We will wait for the outcome.


----------



## curious_tech (Nov 9, 2011)

oh...xtreme & huge delay
facing problematic situation due our internetwala

anyways abt meeting we had fruitful discussions on Future marketing of AsRock products, spreading market & competing with fellow competitors & confirmation on Z68 Arrival-





> Now our latest shipment of Z68 extreme Gen 3 and A75 (AMD) is on the way to India will reach India by November end or first week of DEC.


Pricing will be big factor & will surely beat others except biostar
About Service Center- Most probably its Digilink- Gigabyte Service center....as its known is the choice, Rashi was also considered but i brought down to his notice that there are several bad experience with Rashi especially with Mumbai branch so Digilink will be final choice for sure
He promised to have some advt. Hoardings at least in Nehru Place & Lamington

lets see how all goes

Recently the AsRock board is rewarded by Digit Itself...u all must b knowing
chk attachment


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2011)

If they launch their Extreme6 and Fatal1ty line here with good pricing, they can steal the crown from UD7/9 and ROG mobos in the enthusiast category.

The two ranges arent as good as the latter but are much more VFM.


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2011)

Great news. Nice to know Rashi won't be managing their RMA. Now, bring on the boards...


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

@curious_tech: good news. 

I think AsRock will only be successful if, they launch their Fatal1ty lineup at a reasonable price. It's a very good & popular enthusiast board all over the world except for India, mainly due to unavailability.


----------



## gamekraze (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome  thts cool how abt z68 extreme4 line of products ?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

curious_tech said:


> oh...xtreme & huge delay
> facing problematic situation due our internetwala
> 
> anyways abt meeting we had fruitful discussions on Future marketing of AsRock products, spreading market & competing with fellow competitors & confirmation on Z68 Arrival-
> ...





Hey, forgot to ask one thin: any about their pricing??


----------

